# red algae on sand



## tragusa113 (Apr 19, 2013)

I am at the end of my cycle and this redish algae is starting to form on the rocks and small spots on the sand. I used nutri-seawater and use distilled water to top off, never used tap water. just wondering if this is the same stuff as that slimmy red stuff I had when I first setup my saltwater tank that took over everything. hope someone could let my mind rest easy and say it isn't.

here is the setup and pictures of it.
14 gallon biocube lots of circulation, uv sterilizer from oceanic...ammonia and nitrites are 0, nitrates are 10 just did a 50% water change, temp stays around 76, salinity is at 1.023. anything else needed please ask.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Be looking like Diatoms, but I find it strange that its only on your rock. Do you have a Calcium and Alkalinity test? Would like to see those numbers.
But, my first guess is Diatoms, and not to worry, they will subside. Its not Cyano Bacteria.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Doesn't look like cyanno to me either.The brownish algae is diatom like madness said.It will cure itself.


----------



## tragusa113 (Apr 19, 2013)

its growing on the sand as well and grows really fast. in about 6 hours there is a huge difference in how much there is.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok. Definately Diatoms.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

if it forms slimy sheets, it could be cyanobacteria. an easy way to tell is to collect some and shake it up in a small amount of water, and let it set. if the slurry seems to coalesce back into a slimy sheet after a few hours, it is definitely cyano. if it just seems to settle, probably diatoms. 

both of them usually take care of themselves over time.


----------



## tragusa113 (Apr 19, 2013)

i lowered the light from 11 hours to 6, I was planning on having some corals but decided against it, just going with fish only. and yes I did more research on diatoms, and my bad luck I used a silica base sand substrate so I know I brought this on myself, now since I used this substrate is this going to be a recurring problem for me? or will it eventually stop.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Diatoms will disipate.


----------

